# Conjunctivits/ chlamydia in cats



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Our new kitten has tested positive for chlamydia in his full health screen. ( thnk goodness we had it done and played safe)

We will now need to embark on a 6 weeks anti-biotic course for all 4 cats including kitty kitten.

Does anyone know the general cost for a course and whether tablets can be crushed into food..

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oo hun I hope that's not really expensive for you, do you have PDSA up there? Or can you buy the meds online?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sparkle said:


> Our new kitten has tested positive for chlamydia in his full health screen. ( thnk goodness we had it done and played safe)
> 
> We will now need to embark on a 6 weeks anti-biotic course for all 4 cats including kitty kitten.
> 
> ...


 
They must do things different in Scotland. Ive never heard of them treating the whole house just the one that has it..........very odd


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have heard about whole houses being treated, but that was a friend who bred and a queen came back from stud with chlamydia so she had to stop breeding and treat the whole house to get rid of it.

I guess the vet is just trying to eradicate it from the household - however, as the cats go out, they can possibly pick it back up again??

Baytril is the treatment they usually give for Chlamydia, but Zithromax is much more effective. However, as it isn't licenced for use on cats, your vet might not give it. If I were you I'd ask if he would prescribe Zithromax though, as it will get rid of the infection. Sorry I can't give you an idea of the price, but as a guide Luna was on Baytril a couple of months ago and 7 tablets cost me #5 (sorry no pound signs on this keyboard :lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Off the top of my head - Zithromax = relatively pricey, baytirl also - but they may use a tetracycline of some form which can be cheaper....


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

might be a silly question but is it transferrable to humans?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Off the top of my head - Zithromax = relatively pricey, baytirl also - but they may use a tetracycline of some form which can be cheaper....


 
Tetracycline can make kittens adult teeth erupt yellow instead of white. We use Zithromax at the sanctuary it comes in powder form and you add water or the vets may do that for you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldnt use the tetracycline on a kitten as the teeth will go dark yellow like the tablets,

they are cheep tho, about 2p each, but you`d need to treat all your cats.

zithromax ( azithromycin ) is expensive, but you only need 2 or 3 doses of it to clear the infection. you`d do all your cats at the same time too.

some cat breeders give pregnant queens a dose 2 or 3 days before the kittening date to ensure the kittens are clear od chlamydia.

i vaccinate mine against it ( purevax cat vaccine has chlamydia included ) & i dont get sticky eyes etc


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

empty your inbox sparkle, i`m trying to pm you!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I had mine vacinated against chlamydia BUT one has obvious signs apart from the kitten .. I have been told it is around 80% an effective vacination.. so perhaps the one who has got it.. the vaccination didnt work 

I dont mind the cost and I dont mind treating them all too be honest.. I just want to do what I can really..

I will ask the vet monday about the 2/ 3 dose thing even if its more expensive if its more effective then i will plump for that.. he mentioned special drugs for the kitten.. not the same as the adults..

thanks guys..

pigglywiggly.. ive emptied my inbox now : victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They must do things different in Scotland. Ive never heard of them treating the whole house just the one that has it..........very odd


 well not really..

one other already has it.. showing signs, typical conjunctivitis came on last day or 2  .. so it makes sense.. its very common not just in scotland to treat the full household.. fingers crossed it will be ok..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sparkle said:


> well not really..
> 
> one other already has it.. showing signs, typical conjunctivitis came on last day or 2  .. so it makes sense.. its very common not just in scotland to treat the full household.. fingers crossed it will be ok..


 We rehome about 250+ cats a year and when we have any with Chlamydia our vets only ever treat the affected ones, not the whole litter and weve never had a problem. We vaccinate all ours before they leave and this includes Chlamydia

What treatment are they giving them?
Im sure they will be fine and be on the mend soon


----------

